# Problem mit virt-manager und polkit

## lx-

Hi,

nachdem ich verschiedene Distributionen ausprobiert habe, zuletzt Fedora, bin ich wieder bei Gentoo gelandet und bisher hat alles einwandfrei geklappt. Nun habe ich virt-manager installiert, was auch ohne Fehlermeldung/Warnung funktionierte, aber beim Starten als nicht-root bekomme ich folgenden Fehler:

```
Unable to connect to libvirt.

authentication failed: polkit: Error getting authority: Error initializing authority: Could not connect: No such file or directory

Libvirt URI is: qemu:///system

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/share/virt-manager/virtManager/connection.py", line 1027, in _open_thread

    self.vmm = self._try_open()

  File "/usr/share/virt-manager/virtManager/connection.py", line 1009, in _try_open

    flags)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/libvirt.py", line 102, in openAuth

    if ret is None:raise libvirtError('virConnectOpenAuth() failed')

libvirtError: authentication failed: polkit: Error getting authority: Error initializing authority: Could not connect: No such file or directory
```

Als ich bis vor kurzem noch Fedora (mit Gnome 3) installiert hatte, war ich es gewohnt, dass ich mein Passwort eingeben musst, bevor ich virt-manager starten konnte. Nun scheint etwas zu Fehlen. Google hat mir hier nicht weitergeholfen, also hoffe ich, dass hier einer eine Idee hat, wie das zu beheben wäre.

lx-

----------

## boospy

Also ich hab da sowas:

```
cat /etc/polkit-1/rules.d/50-org.libvirt.unix.manage.rules
```

```
polkit.addRule(function(action, subject) {

    if (action.id == "org.libvirt.unix.manage" &&

        subject.user == "<replace with user name>") {

            return polkit.Result.YES;

    }

});
```

Und noch in der libvirtd.conf diese Dinge einkommentieren:

```
# This is restricted to 'root' by default.

unix_sock_group = "qemu"

# Set the UNIX socket permissions for the R/O socket. This is used

# for monitoring VM status only

#

# Default allows any user. If setting group ownership may want to

# restrict this to:

unix_sock_ro_perms = "0777"

# Set the UNIX socket permissions for the R/W socket. This is used

# for full management of VMs

#

# Default allows only root. If PolicyKit is enabled on the socket,

# the default will change to allow everyone (eg, 0777)

#

# If not using PolicyKit and setting group ownership for access

# control then you may want to relax this to:

unix_sock_rw_perms = "0770"
```

lg

boospy

----------

